# Where can i find perl in linux ??



## h4ck3r (Jan 17, 2005)

I am able to use perl 5.8 from windows , but i want to use it from linux also ..
I have edited the fstab to mount windows partitions along with linux .. this way i can have interconnectivity ..


----------



## firewall (Jan 17, 2005)

better you install perl in your gnu/linux 

*www.perl.com/download.csp




a.m


----------



## cnukutti (Jan 17, 2005)

most probably you would have perl installed by default
you can find out the path by typing 
	
	



```
whereis perl
```
Then in your programs include this line at the top 
	
	



```
#!/path/to/perl
```
And then chmod your file to be executable. Then you can run the file.


----------

